# Red Marauder Sleep well brave horse



## Tyssandi (24 November 2016)

Such a brave lovely horse who won Grand National 2001  died age 20  sleep well lovely red boy 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/farewell-grand-national-hero-red-marauder-605163


----------



## Amymay (25 November 2016)

He was absolutely magnificent.


----------



## stencilface (25 November 2016)

26, great age for any horse, shows they really look after these big guys


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 November 2016)

He won a National that shouldn't have run on that ground but with Cheltenham being cancelled racing needed something and that something was that gallant, gutsy chestnut who slogged it home alone in front. Red Marauder and Richard Guest showed sheer grit, determination and a will to conquer that I doubt we will ever see again. 

Sleep well old man! You have more than earned it x


----------



## Wimbles (25 November 2016)

EKW said:



			He won a National that shouldn't have run on that ground but with Cheltenham being cancelled racing needed something and that something was that gallant, gutsy chestnut who slogged it home alone in front. Red Marauder and Richard Guest showed sheer grit, determination and a will to conquer that I doubt we will ever see again. 

Sleep well old man! You have more than earned it x
		
Click to expand...

Aww that made me well up.  Lovely words about a fabulous horse.


----------



## TelH (25 November 2016)

I remember that National well. Conditions were brutal, only 4 horses completed, 2 of those were remounts and the 2nd place horse almost walked over the line. Red Marauder was quite awe inspiring, probably the most courageous run I've ever seen from a horse.


----------



## Rowreach (25 November 2016)

EKW said:



			He won a National that shouldn't have run on that ground but with Cheltenham being cancelled racing needed something and that something was that gallant, gutsy chestnut who slogged it home alone in front. Red Marauder and Richard Guest showed sheer grit, determination and a will to conquer that I doubt we will ever see again. 

Sleep well old man! You have more than earned it x
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I knew the horse and he really wouldn't have stood a chance in normal conditions.  As the ground deteriorated I started to think hang on a minute .... I am not a betting person usually, but I had my fiver on him, and the boy did good   What a heart he had.


----------



## Caracarrie (25 November 2016)

EKW said:



			He won a National that shouldn't have run on that ground but with Cheltenham being cancelled racing needed something and that something was that gallant, gutsy chestnut who slogged it home alone in front. Red Marauder and Richard Guest showed sheer grit, determination and a will to conquer that I doubt we will ever see again. 

Sleep well old man! You have more than earned it x
		
Click to expand...

What a shame though that the race was allowed to go ahead in those circumstances.  Did the health and safety of the horses and riders mean so little?


----------



## HashRouge (25 November 2016)

I have very clear memories of that race. My friend and I used to watch a lot of racing when we were kids and Red Marauder was a horse I sort of "adopted" as one of my special favourites even before he won the National. I liked him because he was a big and beautiful chestnut! One of my imaginary horses (I had a stable full!) was subsequently given the name Red Marauder - a huge honour


----------



## webble (25 November 2016)

I still remember crying at the end of that race. What a horse


----------



## Snowfilly (25 November 2016)

I watched him for years and loved him deeply. That National was one of the best displays of heart I've ever seen.

What a wonderful horse he was.

Sleep well, lad.


----------



## Clodagh (27 November 2016)

I agree there was no way that race should have been run, it did nothing for public perception of racing. People dislike watching animal cruelty, on the whole, yet they did as public display of it that day as I never want to see again.
However, what a star he was, I still cry when they show the re runs.


----------



## smja (28 November 2016)

That race was the first National I remember vividly. What a great heart he had.

We went to Aintree to watch the National earlier this year, he was in the parade of champions and I was thrilled to see him again. He looked well and happy.


----------



## ribbons (13 December 2016)

Rowreach said:



			Yes, I knew the horse and he really wouldn't have stood a chance in normal conditions.  As the ground deteriorated I started to think hang on a minute .... I am not a betting person usually, but I had my fiver on him, and the boy did good   What a heart he had.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the conditions wiped out the opposition.
He was as hard as nails, just like most of Gunner B stock, which I have been lucky enough to own a couple of.
Tremendous stamina and courage.
Sleep tight Red.


----------

